# 2008 CAMRY VS. 2008 ALTIMA ?



## adrienne224 (Nov 5, 2017)

I want to buy a brand new car with zero miles and these are the two choices. Which should I choose and why? 

I would have chose the Camry but I see a bunch of senior citizens driving them and I am just a teenager! So which one is better? 

Please serious answers only. Don't say "you should be driving a $300 car". These are my choices--my parents choices. 

Thanks in advance. Best answer with best reasoning gets 10 pts.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

color?


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Good luck finding a 2008 model vehicle with zero miles on it. I guess it’s possible to find one that the odometer has rolled over already.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Good luck finding a 2008 model vehicle with zero miles on it. I guess it's possible to find one that the odometer has rolled over already.


I think when he said "I want to buy a brand new car with zero miles and these are the two choices. "
He actually meant "I want to buy a brand new car with zero miles, But in reality I am left with two used car choices, 2008 Camry vs 2008 Altima."
I have seen 8th graders write better sentences and express themselves better than some people here.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> I think when he said "I want to buy a brand new car with zero miles and these are the two choices. "
> He actually meant "I want to buy a brand new car with zero miles, But in reality I am left with two used car choices, 2008 Camry vs 2008 Altima."
> I have seen 8th graders write better sentences and express themselves better than some people here.


Maybe that is what she meant, but I was obviously taking advantage of the error to make a statement that indicated the incomprehensible meaning of her question for some possible clarity....


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

To answer the question Toyotas are better than Nissans.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Lexus or infinity if you want tips. ROI is real


----------



## aroundtheworld (Jun 11, 2017)

Buy camry,nissans cvt transmision is crap!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Are you a moron?

There's a reason why "Team Camry" is a thing at every airport staging lot.


----------



## Klover (Sep 16, 2017)

Ive seen lots of Nissan Uber lately


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't know about the newer Altimas, but my 2007 has the first gen CVT trans and we all know what they're like


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

go google "Nissan CVT failure" before getting a used Nissan.

http://www.nissanassist.com/faqs.php?menu=3

To provide customers with additional assurance regarding their overall cost of ownership we have doubled the warranty period for the transmission in all Model Year 2003 to 2010 Nissan models with a CVT. The existing powertrain warranty coverage of 5 years/60,000 miles will be extended at no cost, for CVT repairs, replacements or related towing, to 10 years/120,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------

